
Turn Off All Security - stagas
https://github.com/mozilla/shumway/blob/master/test/resources/firefox/prefs.js#L14
======
geoah
This seems to be a firefox pref that the shumway devs are using during their
automation tests.

You can find it being used in many places across mozilla source code.
[https://github.com/search?q=org%3Amozilla+turn_off_all_secur...](https://github.com/search?q=org%3Amozilla+turn_off_all_security_so_that_viruses_can_take_over_this_computer&type=Code)

You can also find a number of tickets asking for it to be removed, this one is
6 years old :D
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=984012](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=984012)

------
segfaultbuserr
Context:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=984012](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=984012)
(developers discussion on whether to remove it or not). It appears to be an
option solely designed for testing purpose, but has been used by some exploits
after it escalated privileges (which shouldn't matter, since the exploit
already succeeded and there are a thousand ways to do the same), too.

------
BillinghamJ
Why is this notable? It's just within an automated test...

------
Dissley
Some context would be nice.

